# Graef cm80 / Sunbeam



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Regular readers will recall that I've been grinder hunting. I bought a gaggia classic on the sale forum, and have been pairing it with a rhino. But I'm lazy, and with everyone in the family enjoying coffee (including a 5 year old who loves a cappuccino!), I needed a grinder.

I'm also tight, so wanted the best bang for a cheap buck. After lots if research, I've gone for a graef cm80.









First impressions weren't great. Even on the finest setting I was getting a course grind that flew out of the portafilter in about 10s.

More reading.... And I added a very thin piece of card under the lower burr. This shifts it up just a little, adding to the 3 spacers that came prefitted. With a little dialling-in, I'm now grinding at setting 7/8.

I've just pulled an 18/31g shot in 25s, loads of lovely crema and a cracking texture and taste.

So far I'm very happy.









Before adding the spacer, I ground a load to take to work for my aeropress. That was obviously handled quickly and easily, giving a very even grind and a good aeropress.

The grinder is doserless, static isn't too bad, and it retains a few grams. A thump on the side helps that tho.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've just bought a Graef CM95 courtesy of eBay - so will see how it goes with the Classic.

Will be interesting to see how the on-demand timed dosing works on it, and how accurate or not it is.

I also expect to need to shim it a bit before I can get a good espresso grind anywhere near the midrange... but we will see. Was ideally looking for a new CM900/950 but they seem too new and no one has any - but they have the adjustable burr carrier.

The newer versions also appear to have 40 steps to the grind adjustment rather than 25 on these - but having looked at them it appears that it's simply adjustable over a wider range rather than being higher resolution steps. A bit of tape here and there will easily make it stepless anyway - so not worried about the steps at all.

Will post pics somewhere when it arrives.


----------

